# Ronnie over 200mph



## Robinsongtir (Sep 14, 2002)

Just heard from Chirs Mann who organised the ten of the best event they had a run what u brung day ther and ronnie clocked a 209mph over the 1.5mile distance and into the 10's1/4 mile


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

209 mph, oh my god  

Jeff


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Actually, dunno why i'm so shocked....we all know the car is the dogs dangly bits  Even so, 209 mph ... and a 10 sec quarter...go Ronnie !

Daz


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

unfortunately it wasnt my event today! 
fast car mag booked it apparently for a few cars. my mate who run the timing gear rung me to cheer me up as i was at work!

congrats to ronnie, spoke to him and chuffed was the word!

209mph on a std box as well apparently
rgds


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

what happened to the hollinger??? (dunno the spelling  )


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*Today*

Just got back what a day

TOKYO will post so I'll leave it for that apart from a 10.78 1/4 mile:smokin: Yes 10.78 on the Standard Box

I have the 209 video as it passed and the 1/4 who's gonna host it
??


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

how big is the file?

can you send it to [email protected]


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome, I want to see the vid  !!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Today*



Warren said:


> *Just got back what a day
> 
> TOKYO will post so I'll leave it for that apart from a 10.78 1/4 mile:smokin: Yes 10.78 on the Standard Box
> 
> ...


Warren - how are you mate ? Hope you are well.

Can you email me the file directly ? if so send it to :

[email protected] please mate...i'm on broadband so size isn't too much of a problem....as it's constantly downloading anyway !

Thanks mate - catch up with you soon,
Daz


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

How big are the files. If its not massive I might be able to host them for a bit.

Lee


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*Size*

Each one is 5meg

I have a 207 and a 209 mph loads of 1/4's and still's

Matt can you take a 10 meg email

Daz on it's way mate.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

10.78 ... that must be about 130mph in the quarter - quick...

Phil


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

:smokin:


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Warren, if you're still here mate, send it my way pleeeeeeaaaase

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I think I can do that Warren, and host them (for a bit)

Mail me and Ill give it a shot.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Size*



Warren said:


> *Each one is 5meg
> 
> I have a 207 and a 209 mph loads of 1/4's and still's
> 
> ...


Many thanks mate - much appreciated.

Daz


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

ok i better say this as mailing from here you cant attach

[email protected] 

Lee


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Results*

I hope I don't cut anyones thunder, so I'll post a short summary as I'm sure everyone wants to know.

The highlights of an awesome day were:

Ronnie doing 209mph past us (we were 30 feet away), through the timing beams - the most awesome thing I've ever seen, it sounded like Thrust 2.

Ronnie running 4 runs of 10.8 seconds back to back to obliterate his existing times.

Henry running an 11.3 second quarter at only 1.1bar - just amazing.

The fact that Ronnie went through the timing beam at over 15mph faster than a well-driven tuned Hyabusa says it all.

Oh and top-boll**ks to the 'busa rider (Mark?) for doing a standing 1/4 mile entirely on the back wheel...........!

Guy

PS All the GTRs drove there and all drove back, though Glen did his usual habit of throwing away 3rd gear, i don't think it's his lucky number.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice bit of feedback Guy ! Now i just want to see the video more !  

Warren - i think you're going to be sending alot of emails mate !!  

Sounds like a great event / day !

Daz

PS Hopefully next year i'll be able to come along to a few of these kinds of events ... as i always seem to miss them


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*Good Sum Up Guy*

Yes theirs so much to say on what happened over the day not the mention the Mac D's run in the Beetle 

Yes, Glen still managed over 185 without 3rd gear WOW

Hopefully this is a small set back


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

11.3 1/4

Henry.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Superb time Henry mate - no wonder you're so pleased !

Warren - thanks for the video clip mate  

Daz

PS Glen, you're never allowed to drive my GTI-R - i like my gearbox too much !!!


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Amazing Discoveries..*

It's amazing Mike !

We all knew (and now know) this was possible !

Sounds good :smokin: 

Re. carbon club: bonnet, doors, dash, boot lid etc. etc. Get down the weight !

Andre.


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

AWESOME! :smokin:


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

What mods has Ronnie got then, obviously a hell of a lot  

I`ve got the 10 of the Best Video and its really an amazing site and noise!

Steve


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

wheres the video of ronnie ????
cant go to bed without seeing it
its torture


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*'ROCKET' ing @ 209 MPH @ Elvington*

Today I believe a benchmark was set by Ronnie for an all round car. 


209mph over 1.5 miles from a standing start including 3 runs @ 206mph and 2 @ 196mph. 

10.78 1/4 mile including 2 @ 10.81. 

0-60 in 3.25 secs (has run 3.05 at North Weald.) 


All timing/speeds verified by an 'Independent Timing Company' who were also the Timers at the 'Ten of the Best'. 


All runs done on street tyres using Pump Optimax. 


All times/speeds above were achieved using the standard R33 Gearbox and Drive Shafts/Diffs etc., 


All in all Ronnies car was run hard all day plus the drive up their and back with passengers and a full boot. notwithstanding the many other events he has entered and the many many miles we have covered together going here their and everywhere. 

This is the SAME Engine and Turbo that was fitted nearly 12,000 miles ago and has had no updates (apart from a new rear HKS exhaust) since. The car has in this time had two standard gearboxes and one Holinger (which had unfortunately had an oil leak and subsequently upset 6th gear .) 

Ronnie has paid for this car all himself and I can only bow to his commitment and passion for doing what he's done. To see the Skyline and Ronnie achieve what they did today was AWESOME. 

Another mention must go to my friend Mark on his Hayabusa complete with Power Commander, Racing Airbox and full Exhaust System (plus a couple of other bits I've probably forgot.) He travelled all the way from Somerset to play and also committed himself to putting on a show. I believe his final run was 195 and it was also AWESOME. I believe Warren has an mpeg of this as well and you gotta see it. This was an over the counter bike with over the counter tune up parts. 

Another mention to Henry with his 11.3 1/4 mile. He had some probs earlier, that were ironed out later but he missed out on top speed runs, but he ran a superbly strong 1/4 mile with a lot more 'in hand'. The smile when he was told the time was perfect. 

Other thankyou's are to Mr. Duckworth (and his assistant) who provided the superb timing equipment. Very professional. Fast Car Magazine (Jools and Tricky) for making it happen. Also Sammy (R34-standardish running strong all day,) Dave(996 C4 Porker-luvely and strong all day), Guy, Warren (who puts in a hell of a lot of hard work for us guys) and also the LADS. 

Oh and me. Mmmm broke another 3rd gear, and this time in the 33 box, and on my first top speed run as well. And I do mean BROKE. In third nothing at all happens. When my gears break, boy oh boy like my words say THEY BREAK. Still ran the 1.5 miles changing from 2nd to 4th and still got 185mph at the end. All at 6,600rpm in 5th and she was still climbing albeit not as fast as in 1st. I was absolutely gutted as I reckon I was gonna get near to, if not hit, 200mph. Anyways no excuses, I ran with what I had and done the best with what I had and thats the main thing. My engine has had no chages since being built either and I am sooo happy. Oh by the way I had absolutely no illusions of getting near to Ronnie by the way. 

I cannot, and will not, finish this without mentioning AbbeyMotorsport. Ronnie needed to fund this car but it has also taken an ENORMOUS amount of commitment from Tony and Mark to make this car what it is. They have toiled over it in their workshop from its inception and have covered thousands of miles as support for the car. And not only Ronnie but for all their customers. Mark and Tony finished fitting another box for Ronnie 2am Wednesday morning, went home, got into work at 8am and Mark left to come upto Elvington at 5pm that evening. I also bow in your direction. They'll probably get the hump with me for 'blowing their trumpet' as they do like to understate what they can/do achieve, but tough they deserve the applause. 

Wow just read this back. Hope I ain't bored ya's. 

SKYLINES ARE KINGS. ROLL ON 2003. 

glen


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Top work fellas!
:smokin:


----------



## Driftaholic (Nov 26, 2001)

*SWEET*

Well done all!

Glen, Guy, Henry and Ronnie. You guys are doing us proud! Excellent work. Can't wait to see the video. I'm gutted I couldn't make it too. Andy (Dirk) was telling me something about it and I completely forgot it was today! ARSE

Anyways....keep up the good work. And Glen...I knew those Abbey boys were the bollocks! Working til 2am is excellent stuff. They know how to look after their customers heh? 

Cool and the gang!

James


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Guy*

I have to say mate what a top result and what did I say in my recent post...
I told you the rocket would get in the 10s. 
Respect to all and most of all to abbey..what a car
And with a std r33 box.
this sets a new standard amongst all and the skyline is truly king..
even if we are all a little short of the ronsters grunt.
And to see Henry in the low 11s with that boost is just huge.
Well done to the buig man with the hairy hands.

NLW


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Wheres the vid ????


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

If someone's willing to mail it to me I'll happily host it for you. Keen as beans to see the vid.

Sounds like you guys are catching up !  

Fraser

PS [email protected]


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Very 'eavy, very 'umble*

Congratulations Ronnie! Next stop 250? 300?!

There is something about these cars that induces the fanatical dedication in their owners. A wonderful insanity. 

Thought: Ronnie's not over 1000 horse, is he? Makes me wonder what all these so called 1000+ jobs are doing? Waiting for us to bow down before their dyno sheets? (Exception; Nagata-san and the Top Secret gold R33.)

Does anyone have Ronnie's power at the wheels? Have seen several discussions about engine power versus power at the wheels. One of those silly things, but I'm kinda partial to knowing my beastie's PAWprint.

Enough waffle. Stunning achievement. Hats off to Abbey too. (They put up with me, and produce iron like Ronnie's. Amazing.)


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*CANMAN*

This has been sent let get hosting


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

*I am in absolute awe!*

Lost for words, what an amazing achievement. Would love to see Ron pitted against the so called Supercar King, the Mclaren F1, as I believe the King is dead, long live the NEW King!  

All from such a mild mannered bloke as well. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person. The RS board is buzzing with his achievement!

I suppose that 215mph is next and a low 10! 

Please take the time to keep the RS BB notified, as Ronnie has got quite a big RS fan club!


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

cheers Warren


----------



## Paul G (Jul 26, 2002)

*Superb*

That is seriously impressive :smokin: :smokin: 

I can't wait to see the vid's ??

..unless someone fancies sending directly to [email protected]

Nice one
Paul G


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Elvington*

Never saw this one in the events section, and I only live 1/2 an hour away.
What a pi55er!

Are many planning going on the 27th?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This wasn't an open event.

Congrats to Ronnie, Glen and Abbey Motorsport. Awesome acheivement.

One day, Ronnie's car'll be as fast as mine.

Cem


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Event*

As I understand it, and I was not involved in organising it, it was arranged by Fastcar magazine to enable a photo-shoot and feature on Ronnies and Glens cars and was arranged between Abbey and Fast Car. Fast Car paid for the track-hire and photo-shoot and they did not want it to be publicised, since it was for their specific purpose.

Given that this was not intended to be an open event, it was drivers only (Glen, Henry and Ronnie) and a couple of friends of the drivers tagged along to spectate.

Having seem what the main runway is like and how professional the timing team were (who also did TOTB) we will be arranging a GTR day there soon that will be open to all GTR drivers.

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Well done Ronnie and crew, it was only a matter of time 'til it happened, 200+, 10 second 1/4. Watched TOTB video the other night, very impressive, this must have been even better, nice bloke too!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*Re: CANMAN*



Warren said:


> *This has been sent let get hosting *


$hite sorry, just realised that the mailbox won't accept anything over 2 MB !!!!! Doh sorry. 

try my other unrestricted mailbox [email protected]

Thanks and sorry

Fraser


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

What kind of turbo(s) is Ronnie running?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Dirk, 

Why does it have to be competitive though? Unless there is a point to prove, I find that such comparisons belittle what should be regarded as an incredible feat in its own right.

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Congratulations to Ronnie and Henry! Top results by top cars!! Glen, sorry to hear you had gear troubles again! I'm sure that with a fixed 'box your car will easily hit 200mph! 

Dirk....competition? Is there really any for Ronnies car in the UK??


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Competition*

I think you miss the point that almost all of the people here are here because they love their cars, enjoy other peoples cars and enjoy other peoples company.

Not everyone wants to be fastest and not everyone can afford to play the 'big bhp' game.

Personally I wanted my R34 to be the first into the 10's, but I was absolutely over-joyed when Ronnie did it. Why - because it was a GTR that had done a 10. Same thing with the 200mph+. I was smiling with delight because a GTR had done it.

Too much competition can lead to bitterness, as only one can win, whereas many lose.

Guy


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Well done*

A big well done to all those concerned ! what a great achievement and a credit as to what a GT-R is capeable of doing.

Competition wise in the UK, don't forget people that Gary's car did a 217mph in one direction and a 211mph the other about three years ago at Brunters I think (I have the artice at home somewhere) ! And that was before these big bhp monsters were really getting developed and may have lots more power now. Roll on 2003, the Skyline is truly the king !

Shaun.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*200mph+*

Shaun,

Yes I'm sure we are all looking forward to seeing all the cars run at another event such as this.

I too want to see what 'The Beast' is capable of running, since it definitely has the highest dyno proven bhp.

I just had a quick look at Gary's site and the printout at the bottom of the skyline page (which looks like it's taken from an HKS laptop connected to the ecu) of a 187mph (302kph) run certainly shows it's potential.

I'm sure that Gary will also be able to do well over 200mph at the next event and look forward to the day (to be arranged shortly).

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: 200mph+*



Guy said:


> *I just had a quick look at Gary's site and the printout at the bottom of the skyline page (which looks like it's taken from an HKS laptop connected to the ecu) of a 187mph (302kph) run certainly shows it's potential.
> 
> I'm sure that Gary will also be able to do well over 200mph at the next event and look forward to the day (to be arranged shortly).*


Guy,

Are you saying that the 'Beast' didn't do over 200mph when it was owned by Dennis? Purely out of interest because I don't know....

Peter.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Beast*

Peter,

The Beast's runs under Dennis's ownership were well before I had a GTR, so I can't really comment on what it did or didn't do (I wasn't there). Nor do I know what timing gear was used.

I know the car will do over 200mph, with the power it has now.

Perhaps Gary can dig out a printout of the 211mph run, but for whatever reason he has only posted a run of 187mph on his site.

Guy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Gary's Car*

Guy FYI the 187 on Garys site is the first run that he did that Hiro of HKS had on his laptop on Gary told me previously, I am not sure but I think Henry was probably at the event and can varify the runs but I dont really know tbh. Gary did say previously that the car ran 217 mph proven

As stu said, just cos its not on here dont mean it aint been done, I learnt that from my 0-60 quote a few weeks back


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

There's nothing to stop any one of you, or the specialist tuners out there from hiring out an airfield (they are dirt cheap) and organising a day to substantiate the claims everyone's making.

Cem


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the numbers guys. Great achievements all round. Hope to see more of this stuff in the future.

Just as an aside... there's always going to be a bit of competitive spirit mixed into these threads. Without it, these achievements would be meaningless. Just IMHO. Enjoy the moment!

Cya O!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Speeds*

I really want to see Stu's car run and was gutted it broke (like mine) before TOTB. As I said, yesterday was an Abbey feature on specific cars requested and paid for by Fast Car, so it wasn't an open event.

As for other 'non-claims', if people don't want to make claims they don't have to, but if thats the case they shouldn't be hinted at.

As for claims of any sort, everyone who has ever read any of my posts knows all I'm trying to do is ensure any claims are factual, be they bhp, speed, quarter-mile or 0-60mph. Thats why everyone gets questioned if there are concerns as to the validity of methods used. It is very important to this forum that ALL claims are true, or we might as well make up Max Power type figures.

It is possible that at some point we may start a 'UK Records' section on the forum for a number of different categories (speed, bhp,quarter-mile, 0-60mph). In the event that we do this all claims must be 100% legitimate. This is in the interest's of everyone and it is all I ever seek to do.

If people are seeking targets to beat, then they must know the targets are real.

Guy


----------



## andyf (May 2, 2002)

Has no-one hosted the video yet?

Feel free to email it to [email protected] and I'll host it asap. Also any other vids, there's a fair chunk of disk space left ..


----------



## Warren (Jul 30, 2001)

*Files*

I'll be home at 17:00 and I'll send this to anyone who wants this "subject to a fee"  I've sent some already, but it's been one of those days.

Something to think about is if you all want a GTR shoot then name the day I'm sure you won't find a problem with someone to sponsor this event.

After seeing first hand yesterday how quick the timing gear can be setup the UK times section Guy is referring to could all be achieved in one day Very Professional setup, something I've never seen before was a block that was used to align the cars this was ensure that the car was dead on the beam for the start.

Stu, have you asked Ronnie for a head to head I'm sure he'd be up for it, along with many other drivers on this forum.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Ronnie, top speed, top man, top name , top job Abbey

Henry, so pleased you got a result, at last, 11.3 is very impressive indeed

Glen, what you like with 'em boxes eh!, give me your address I'll mail you a crate of cogs

Mark & Tony, well done and get a decent night's sleep once in while, will ya

Mark, 1/4 on the back wheel... madman !! 

Warren, top video, soon I hope, it's 17.01 already no pressure mate 

RonS


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

Is anyone gonna host the video??? i wanna dribble n stuff!!


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

can you email me it to [email protected]

thanks warren


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Send it to canman and he'll host it up on GTR central....where most GTR videos are anyways!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

*well done Rocket Ronnie*

well done ronnie, 

u have set the benchmark times for the rest of the UK Jap scence to measure against  

Thought id take this oppurtunity to let everyone know that we will be holding a:

'Japukmeets Zero-Yon shootout' at santa Pod next summer

a Jap only event i.e NO queing up for bikes or Euro polished turds 

the event will probably be split into the following classes:


Fwd under 2 litre
Fwd 2litre+

Rwd N.A
Rwd forced induction

4WD over 2.3 litres (i.e GTRs,Gtos and that dude with a 2.5 scooby 
from 10best)

4WD under 2.3 litres (evo,scoob,gtir,gt4,mazda GTR, including all 
those dudes with 2.2 stroker kits)

Outlaw class (nos,twin engine,bike engine,etc)

if anyone would like more info :

http://www.japmobiles.com/japukmeets/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=102

Hope to see some of you guys at the Free drift day at turweston on Monday

and the last french porn of the yr on weds

cheers

Lex

p.s I know the GTOs dont realy compare, but could be a great oppurtunity to settle some 'Grudges' at a recognized venue, with pukka FIA timing gear


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice whan Ronnie :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Send it to canman and he'll host it up on GTR central....where most GTR videos are anyways! *


Sorted fellas, enjoy.

http://www.gtrcentral.com/overseas/ronnie

Fraser


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Exact Runs*

Sorry Guys and Gals was a bit tired last night.

If you are interested Ronnies Speeds and Times are below all in the order they were done:

MPH

206.2
206.2
206.6
206.2
209.4
207.4

1/4 MILE

11.16
10.81
10.80
10.82
11.17
10.79
11.38

0-60

3.65
3.28
3.30
then he got bored  .

As you can see the times/speeds were pretty consistent and plenty of runs were carried out.

The event was arranged with me by Jools/Scary at Fast Car and was a closed photo shoot based on the fact they wanted to do a 2 car feature with Ronnie and myself as we came 1st and 2nd in the 4WD Class at Ten Of The Best. Also we are both AbbeyMotorsport customers and as they are building the fastest customer cars going the day had their input as well. Of course, like anyone else would, we invited a handful of close friends along and as fast Car wanted comparisons a Porsche 996 and a Hayabusa were also invited.

Stu mate I would have LOVED to have asked you along personally but as I said it was a specific photo shoot and I have pm'd you regarding something else we can do if you are up for it. 

I hate seeing this go off track as Ronnie achieved exceptional results in a Skyline which is the most important thing. It WAS NOT A COMPETITION and it is now not an excuse for people to blow off hot air about what they could and couldn't have done. If they'd have done it in the first place they would have been invited  . 

Lets just take it for what it is. A great results for the Skylines and all proven with excellent timing equipment. As Warren said the line up to the beams on the 1/4 mile was done as exacting as is possible. Unlike some others I have heard about/witnessed this year  .

Proud to own a Skyline gang ? I KNOW I AM.

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Well impressed.

Glen, shame about the 'box, happened before? Bugger.

Sub 11 secs and a fair few 200+ runs in one day with real consistency throughout is quite something, a class act, a class act.

It is 'competitive' at that level, best friends can fall out, but in the end, no 'record' is 'safe' and anything posted by one man can be beaten by another, others will bask in the same Glory soon enough, so in my books, I'll just cheer the achievement (which is magnificent) whoever it is.

Well impressed.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Mycroft*

Yeah happened on me 34 6 speeder as well (lost 3rd gear that is.) Never mind such is life. Still pulled 185mph, true speed, @ 6,600rpm so 200mph for me was on the cards I am sure within 1.5 miles. Just weren't meant to be I suppose. Reminds me of the saying in Pulp Fiction, "Divine Intervention". 

Yes mate all records are their to be broke but the fun is in getting their and competing against your pals along the way. Thats what I like about the close group of friends around me. We compete against each other in a gentlemanly and friendly fashion and always support each other in trying to reach our goals whatever they are. Perhaps the odd person here should learn from this as I am sure it would make 'em less bitter and twisted individuals and much more likeable. Mind you some people never learn  .

Anyways got off track their didn't I Mycroft  . Too many WKD Iron Bru's tonite me thinks  .  Jesus Time and Envy in Romford was good tonite. Just a shame me missus was sooooo tired and we had to leave early. Mind you she did have to go to work at 05.30 this morning I suppose. Well, I need the cash don't I    .

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

Get to bed NOW Glen! How many more times do you have to be told!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh OK*

I'm gone (damn those 200sx owners are bossy  )

glen


----------



## Dan_BlitzedS14 (Sep 23, 2001)

hehehe

and don't lie, I know you and Mark have been out ragging the arse off my motor.......Time & Envy indeed

Nite nite


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

canman said:


> *
> 
> Sorted fellas, enjoy.
> 
> ...


Awesome clips, thanks for hosting them!


----------

